# what to do next after i finish my book



## ketanco (Feb 9, 2015)

hello
i wrote a test book for a certificate exam. 

i edited it, it is ready, and printing well, as i tried myself. i have a few questions:

1-i checked google and amazon and they seem both like good options. especially because i want to do no shipping myself. so i just get an isbn number, write that on a copyright page, design my cover, make a complete pdf file and send to google and amazon right? anything i miss? 

2-i also want to have the option of selling from my own site, to pay no fees to google or amazon. so, i will find a printing company, and have them do printing and shipping. do they also do print on demand like amazons create space or it is only unique to amazon? 

do i miss anything? i am first time publisher.


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 24, 2015)

I certainly have no experience as self publisher, but I think you have the high points there. I think there are print on demand services that you can use (someone may chime in about those) to sell efficiently from your own website. 

Of course, there's the e-book option that I am sure you are aware of, but I'm guessing that being a test book for a certification exam the digital option may not be ideal.

Good luck!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 25, 2015)

I am not that well versed myself in POD, but I do know that publishing with Lulu can make your book available on Amazon, and as author you will be able to buy discounted copies. Mind you publishing on demand is not a cheap option.


----------



## dither (Feb 25, 2015)

What a f****** world.
 You live your life, spill your guts, bare your soul, and for what?
Good luck ketanko.
Good luck all.

dither


----------

